# Cranberry Stew



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I am using chuck roast now but any red game meat should work.

Chunk the meat in small pieces, about 2.5 lbs. and brown it in frying pan with a little olive oil. Chunk up your spuds and carrots small pieces. All into the crock pot along with 1 cup salsa, 1.5 cup Merlot wine, handful dried cranberries, dash garlic powder, dash onion flakes, dash of Dash. 3 hrs on med-high. Pour off the liquid, stir in flour to make gravy and pour back in the pot.

It will be a little bit sweet and just a bit spicy. :beer:


----------

